# Who"s the AR PRO



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I just made arrangements to take possession of an AR lower, it will be my first. I still need an upper any suggestions?? I was thinking about a 20" in S/S 1-8 twist. Flat top. I've researched a little and think I want a wylde chamber but apparently not all manufacturers make them. What are your thoughts.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

congrats, I am no pro but this might help, 5.56 upper you can still shoot .223 rem. ,but .223 upper you can not shoot 5.56 ,because 5.56produces more pressure than the .223, making unsafe to shoot in the.223. also if reload remember military brass a little thicker than .223. hope this helps. 
what kind of barrel light weight,heavy or bull barrel.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> congrats, I am no pro but this might help, 5.56 upper you can still shoot .223 rem. ,but .223 upper you can not shoot 5.56 ,because 5.56produces more pressure than the .223, making unsafe to shoot in the.223. also if reload remember military brass a little thicker than .223. hope this helps.
> what kind of barrel light weight,heavy or bull barrel.


I can agree with wvcoyote and go a bit further to say that the 5.56 is minutely bigger in case diameter at the base and the shoulder. Shoot a 5.56 in a .223 chamber and it's NOT coming out without some serious help. The Wylde looks good but I've only seen it available with Rock River Arms. I also like the RRA predator setup because they've got a raised flat top saving you the need for a Burris P.E.P.R. style base/ring/riser combo which is an extra $70+.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

This might help. See the PDF attachment...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> I also like the RRA predator setup because they've got a raised flat top saving you the need for a Burris P.E.P.R. style base/ring/riser combo which is an extra $70+.


I too love the RRA varmint setup but that raised flat top is no replacement for the P.E.P.R. IMO it's a built in riser and maybe even a hindrance in terms of flexibility. It really does nothing to cantilever your scope out over the barrel which is what the P.E.P.R does, and I think that's desperately needed for any AR platform with a scope.

Just my







Might not be the same with everyone. Either way - enjoy!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Depends on the eye relief of the scope. If you're using one of those ridiculous Nikon Coyote scopes (







)you might need to cantilever it to get it far enough away, but for a good number of small bore/light recoiling/small caliber scopes, you don't need to get it that far away.

I still think this looks pretty sweet...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> I still think this looks pretty sweet...


Now THAT we do agree on!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the knowledge you have chosen to impart on my uninformed rear.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I was going to say unless it is your choice, the Wylde chamber is not necessary. By getting a mil-spec 5.56 chambered upper you are good to go with either commercial or NATO ammo. The mil-spec chamber has a slightly deeper throat than the .223 chamber to allow for higher pressures. However since ebbs and wvcoyote pretty well covered that here is my take on clearance for your scope. I have 2 of these scope risers from Ultimate Arms on Ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/UAG-FLAT-TOP-RI...ultDomain_0&hash=item5192bda23b#ht_7883wt_930 $12.95 w/free shipping. I have one on the AR I am building with a 6-18x50 Bushnell Banner. This scope is a 40 mm but has been changed out and has plenty of clearance. The other is on my S&W M&P 15/22 to bring the red dot sight high enough.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Get a Larue SPR-E mount and get it over with. I've been thru most scope mounts one way or another and I won't buy anything else. A little pricey but well worth it IMO.

Chris C.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've heard both of those before from several sources, thanks headhunter25 I'll look into them.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I've heard both of those before from several sources, thanks headhunter25 I'll look into them.


Come on over to the Dark Side youngdon, you won't regret it. The most solid lock up on the market and no zero shift later. You can call direct and tell them what scope you have, they will find the right mount for you. One guy I always talk to is Chad (I think), he's a good dude and won't BS you. Customer service is second to none. One note about the lock up system, I have taken the scope off and put it right back on and the zero only shifted 1/2 MOA to the left. Not bad at all......

Here's a pic of the SPR-E:










Chris C.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> Here's a pic of the SPR-E:


Pic doesn't seem to want two work, headhunter. Here's the link to LaRue's site for the SPR-E


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> Here's a pic of the SPR-E:


Pic doesn't seem to want two work, headhunter. Here's the link to Bravo Company's Site for the SPR-E


----------

